# Overflox box (Siphon) for wet/dry



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I have read that there are some disadvantages to using a siphon overflow box instead of a drilling the tank, but I don't fully understand why they would be bad. I would like to add a wetdry as bio filter only and keep the cannister for the mechanical. My tank is not drilled and I would prefer not to drill it since I would screw it up. So why might the siphon overflow be a bad idea?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Drilling means you never ever half to worry about keeping it primed. It will always overflow. With an overflow box, you have to keep it primed and they can be noisy.

With that being said, I successfully use an overflow box, you just have to use it properly to keep it primed and quiet.


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

I would think that the ones that don't have the U-Tube is what your talking about? Interesting question is what overflow box doesn't keep a prime.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

All overflow boxes can lose their prime. None are foolproof. Air can build up in their highest point and over time that air will cause the prime to be lost. Drilling is the only foolproof way because it acts like a drain, not a siphon.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I am using a couple siphons in constant use plumbing tanks together in my fishroom... I've had two incidences where a filter return pushed bubbles underwater to a place where the siphon could catch them... both took a while to stop the siphon... but both did...

Neither was at a critical place and it just spilled water from a holding tank into the main tank, but had that been from my main tank to the living room floor I think I might have to change hobbies...

Of course such things are completely avoidable... but s*** happens...

Siphon fed overflow boxes are also limited in flow rate, but since you are only looking for bio filtration this shouldn't be too limiting...


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

Here a link to my DIY overflow on the cheap. You may not want to use it for a show tank but it demonstrates the principles of an overflow. The design doesn't lose it's "prime" even after a power outage.

http://canadafishtank.com/wp_marcel/200 ... -overflow/

I swear by wet/dry filters. Coupled with a decent sized sump, you just can't beat em. :thumb:


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

*mcorbeil*, I am not the smartest guy around, but I just read your overflow box design and it sounds genius. I think this combined with *tannable75*'s bucket trickle filter has really inspired me to build a wet/dry. This is really great stuff. I just need to figure out the proposed method on making it quiet - that one still confuses me a little.

To anyone who has or wants an overflow box I recommend taking a look at that design, it seems different than any other overflow box I have seen. Perhaps just avoid using the bright orange pitcher :wink:.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL I went with the Orange pitcher because it matched the paint in the fish room! :lol:


----------



## forum-guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey guys, old post I'm sure, but I searched and this came up.

So tell me, how is it working? Everything still put together well?

Now, I haven't ever made an overflow to sump before with I would think this overflow design in particular is really quiet. I don't see a need to suck water or air in the system with this particular design = reduced noise .

Let me know how it is holding up!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

If you are talking about drilling a glass tank, it cannot be done. the glass is tempered and will break/shatter if you try to drill it. If it is acrylic, drill away.


----------



## forum-guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Lol, nah I was referring to the cheap DIY overflow option. I was inferring about how well it was working


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

clgkag said:


> If you are talking about drilling a glass tank, it cannot be done. the glass is tempered and will break/shatter if you try to drill it. If it is acrylic, drill away.


actually it can be done and is done. See attached video


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't tried it yet. I decided to redo my UGJ first. I am hoping to get around to it in the next couple of weeks. If you go to that site and look at the bottom it seems like there were several people that tried is successfully.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

zugbug said:


> clgkag said:
> 
> 
> > If you are talking about drilling a glass tank, it cannot be done. the glass is tempered and will break/shatter if you try to drill it. If it is acrylic, drill away.
> ...


It does day right in the video not to attempt to drill tempered glass and that most tank bottoms are tempered. I though that the sides of most tanks were tempered also, but perhaps that is incorrect.


----------

